# Liquid smoke and jerky (questions)



## domvoc (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi. So far, I have only made jerky (in a dehydrator) using premade seasonings, but I want to start making some of my own recipes. I noticed that a lot of recipes I found call for liquid smoke, but I've never used it. So I have some questions...
I seem to be noticing that most places say 1 Tbsp per LB of meat. Is that correct? 
Can you just add liquid smoke to any recipe?
What exactly does the liquid smoke do to the taste of the jerky?
Is it necessary in all recipes?
Hickory or mesquite? I believe I've read that mesquite is kind of an 'acquired' taste, and that hickory is pretty much the standard. Is that correct?
Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2017)

Many recipes are for folks that make jerky in an oven or dehydrator. Liquid smoke is added for smoke flavor. If you plan to smoke/dry your jerky, leave the liquid smoke out of the recipe. 
If you use Colgin's liquid smoke, 1Tbs per pound is fine. Some are pretty strong and you may want to start  with half that using other brands.
You can add LS to any recipe you want smoke flavor. Soups, sauces, vegetables, even Ice Cream. In the winter I make Pulled Pork in the oven and add LS with my finishing sauce. Gets close enough when it's too cold to play with the smoker outside.
Hickory is the most popular. Have heard Apple is good but Mesquite is a strong flavor and not for everyone. My wife hates the flavor and even the smell. Good luck...JJ


----------



## domvoc (Mar 8, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ, thanks for providing all of the info I needed! Just a few more things, if you don't mind. You confirmed my plan to use hickory. And I have seen Colgin before, but I also found Wright's, and it seems to be highly recommended. So I was planning on using Wright's hickory. Have you used it before? How is it compared to Colgin? Do you recommend a specific brand? Should I add liquid smoke to every jerky recipe?
P.S.-I use a Nesco FD-80 to make my jerky.
Thanks again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2017)

I use Colgin's and 1Tbs per lb would be fine. I have not used wrights. Try half the amount. Take one piece and fry it as a taste test. Add more if needed.. Add LS wherever you want the flavor. I would not use in a  Asian  Jerky like Teriyaki...JJ


----------



## domvoc (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks JimmyJ


----------

